# Four Piston Two Cylinder opposed engine design



## bearcar1 (Feb 22, 2011)

A friend of mine sent this link to me. It is an intriguing engine to say the least. Allegedly it gets outrageous fuel milage as well as posting some impressive power output figures. This one would be a good one to model up.

BC1
Jim
http://www.engineeringtv.com/video/Opposed-Piston-Opposed-Cylinder


----------



## Mike N (Feb 22, 2011)

The Kansas City Lightning Engine had this design 100 years ago!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jOiLeUXdNIU[/ame]


----------

